# Is it safe to turn off the constant windows popup whenever you open a file?



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

You know the one you get on win 7/8 whenever you open anyhting saying: 

'do you want the following program to make changes to your computer'.

I see i can turn it off completely but windows says it 'not reocmended' but if i have comodo firewall/AV there should be no worries right?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I turn my UAC off due to the annoyance it provides.

You can turn yours off as well, just make sure what you are downloading and running is safe.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool, but even if something did attempt to get in comodo should flag any changes made by programs anyway shouldnt it? never had a problem with malware on my xp machine and that didnt have this 'feature'.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The firewall will only show you current internet tasks. It will not remove or assist if a virus is on the PC.

You need to ensure you have a strong antivirus like Security Essentials.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

I personally wouldn't turn it of or recommend that it is turned off. What the UAC does is it warns every time when a proccess is being executed\calling on another program to be run as Admin. If your allowing everything to be ran as Admin that will allow (if you do get a virus) almost full access to your system to corrupt,change, infect, delete etc. your files and folders.

I would much rather have control of what happens on my computer.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

IS there not some way to make a whitelist for programs I trust cos its stupid imo that I have to click that thing every time for programs I use every day and are obviously safe when they are only opening and not changing anything.

It seems like an all or nothing thing which is dumb imo.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What programs are you running that require admin access?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There are a few ways that you can run a single application elevated without either being prompted each time or having to turn off the UAC. Setting up a scheduled task is probably the easiest (though still a bit time consuming) for most users. 

Read through both of the following and you will become familiar with the process involved, Note that this method assumes that you are logged on as an administrator.

Use the Task Scheduler to Launch Programs Without UAC Prompts

Elevated Program Shortcut without UAC Prompt - Create - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

comodo has an AV too. So it flags up installations and unrecognised files or programs.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> comodo has an AV too. So it flags up installations and unrecognised files or programs.


Thats what I said above, so in that case I dont need uac as well do I?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is there for security by denying access to .exe if you turn it off, then your telling your computer to accept every .exe to run that would include virus and malware which your antivirus may or may not recognize and quarantine. In the end, it's your machine and your choice.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Remes said:


> Thats what I said above, so in that case I dont need uac as well do I?


if you dont want to use it you can turn it off. I use comodo but I also leave the UAC on.


----------

